
Our Daughter Isn't a Selfish Brat; Your Son Just Hasn't Read "Atlas Shrugged". - dchs
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/2010/8/12hague.html
======
Satinel
I feel pity for the poor kid

~~~
chopsueyar
James or Dagny?

------
joshklein
Isn't this a repost of "Ask HN: Tips for Hackers having Kids?"

------
billywayne
is this a joke? i mean, these folks actually do realize that "objectivism" is
the very embodiment of infantilism?

~~~
reeses
It's McSweeney's. It's a joke.

I think having to point that out is a sign that HN's decline is near.

------
AbyBeats
one ego centric parent and I feel pity for the kid in all honesty.

~~~
csmeder
I think its satire.

